# Trouble deciding what to put with tiger barbs



## Knucklesam (Mar 8, 2012)

As the title implies, I'm having a tough time deciding what I want to put with my 9 tiger barbs in my tall 40 gallon. My pH seems to always be neutral to very slightly acidic, and I have very soft water if that makes a difference. And a little bit of what I'm looking for: maybe one or two larger fish as opposed to a number of smaller schooling fish, and someone who would occupy either the top or bottom part of the tank. I've been thinking about possibly kribensis, leporinus fasciatus(too nippy?), or maybe gouramis(too big and slow?). And even though they're smaller, I do like Bolivian and blue rams. Or maybe I'll just fill my tank up with all manner of tiger barbs. Any suggestions are much appreciated. And on a side note, otocinclus are on sale for a dollar again. Would they even be a blip on my tiger barbs radars?


----------



## Budlight 20 (Mar 31, 2012)

How about a few upsidedown catfish and a parrot chiclid


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Knuckle...

My friend Dave, my resident expert on Community Tanks, suggested Bleeding Hearts and Yo-Yo Loaches. Some larger "Livebearers" like Swordtails and Platys would work. Corydoras (the little cats) are very peaceful. I personally like Emerald and Bronze species. These get a little larger than most Corys. I stock one Cory for every 5 gallons of tank volume with a minimum of 5, more if possible. They don't have to be the same species.

Just a couple of suggestions to consider or not.

B


----------



## Knucklesam (Mar 8, 2012)

Those are some good suggestions, but I don't think they're quite what I'm looking for. Out of curiosity though, why do so many people suggest cory cats? People seem to love them, but I've never really been too impressed with them. Do they provide a service that I'm unaware of?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Knucklesam said:


> Those are some good suggestions, but I don't think they're quite what I'm looking for. Out of curiosity though, why do so many people suggest cory cats? People seem to love them, but I've never really been too impressed with them. Do they provide a service that I'm unaware of?


Hello again Knuckle...

There are more than 100 species, so you may like at least one species. They've been popular for years because they're lively and funny looking and happy in large groups of similar species.

These fish are very unusual because they use the air differently than other fish. They swim quickly to the top of the tank for a gulp of air and actually digest the air.

They're good substate cleaners. They'll eat all the extra food that falls to the bottom of tank and that helps keep the water properties stable.

A good addition to any tank. I have large, planted tanks and keep several species in all of them.

B


----------



## Knucklesam (Mar 8, 2012)

BBradbury said:


> Hello again Knuckle...
> 
> There are more than 100 species, so you may like at least one species. They've been popular for years because they're lively and funny looking and happy in large groups of similar species.
> 
> ...


Ah, ok. I might end up getting some then. I just never see them doing much when I'm observing them, but maybe it's because they sell so quickly at work so we usually don't have more than a couple at a time. I might hold off on buying fish for a couple weeks now because the Petsmart I work at, and the one closer to my house, are both having ick outbreaks. That 10 gallon quarantine tank is sounding better and better. There's about half a dozen on craigslist so I think I'll have to spend the money and pick one up.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Stick Corydoras in a group, and they are cute. They have that "Super mario" charm to them, all activity and bustle.
I like wild parrots, but they'll kill everything. The man-made 'blood parrot" frankenfish is a large lump of dull - there's not much to be learned from keeping a manufactured fish. I know that's a prejudice, but I like learning about nature from my fish, so I'll call it an opinion.
Bolivian rams are a real species - they are hardy and will handle tiger barbs without getting too big. A 40 only looks big - it isn't. You're better to keep kribs, or Bolivian rams. Regular rams won't be able to take the tigers. I kept kribs with rosey barbs for a couple of years, and it worked well. 
The tiger barbs might pick off otos, just for something to do.


----------



## Knucklesam (Mar 8, 2012)

navigator black said:


> Stick Corydoras in a group, and they are cute. They have that "Super mario" charm to them, all activity and bustle.
> I like wild parrots, but they'll kill everything. The man-made 'blood parrot" frankenfish is a large lump of dull - there's not much to be learned from keeping a manufactured fish. I know that's a prejudice, but I like learning about nature from my fish, so I'll call it an opinion.
> Bolivian rams are a real species - they are hardy and will handle tiger barbs without getting too big. A 40 only looks big - it isn't. You're better to keep kribs, or Bolivian rams. Regular rams won't be able to take the tigers. I kept kribs with rosey barbs for a couple of years, and it worked well.
> The tiger barbs might pick off otos, just for something to do.


I began to really consider the corys while I was at the fish store today, but I decided against them. I think I made the right choice in my selection today. I got: A kribensis, 2 strawberry tiger barbs(they aren't dyed, I asked), and 2 bristlenose plecos. So far it has worked out perfectly. The krib grabbed up the cave inside my colosseum ornament and him being near the bottom pushed my barbs closer to the middle-top of my tank. The barbs definitely respect him enough to leave him alone. And the plecos... well.. they're plecos. No one bothers them, and they don't bother anyone else. I'm probably right around my max for my tank. I may add one more strawberry tiger barb to even out the group to 3, 3, 3, and 3.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tiger Barbs can be nippers and chasers but in a large tank like yours it shouldn't be a problem. Fast fish, like Congo Tetras and Rainbows, should do fine, as would Giant Danios. Avoid slow fish with large fins, lke Bettas and Angels. Large Corys and Afrcan Cats should also be OK. Never Keep a Tager Barb alone, it becomes a mean bully.


----------



## Fish_guy_Bri68 (Jun 17, 2012)

I saw your post and thought I'd throw my two cents in. If you ever get a bigger tank or find yourself the room in your current tank you might consider getting 4 or 5 Black Skirt Tetras. They're somewhat agressive and could be kept in with Tiger Barbs. I would think that any kind of mid sized Tetras can be in the same tank as barbs.


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

i had barbs with corys, and the corys fins were badly nipped. based on my experience do not put them together. have you thought about a species tank? maybe throw in a red tailed shark and some rosy barbs or a school of green tiger barbs.

i keep my school (5 until a few days ago) with 2 ctenopomas, 1 blue gourami, 4 K. minor, a dojo loach, a german blue ram, and a dojo loach. the loach will actually play with the barbs.


----------

